# Colt SAA as CCW



## Tremors (Mar 18, 2012)

Would anyone carry a Colt SSA as a CCW? I thought about it.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Tremors said:


> Would anyone carry a Colt SSA as a CCW? I thought about it.


The first C in CCW wouldn't work unless you were wearing a slicker, eh?

Aside from that detail, there is the practice requirement. You can't carry it cocked, so you have to practice cocking the hammer during presentation to avoid fumbling, and thereby dropping it before the cylinder is in battery - and pointing at your big toe anyway.

Other than that, great idea.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Calling Bob Wright!
Calling Bob Wright!

Seriously, if anyone could answer your question, Bob Wright's the guy.
If he doesn't show up here, send him your question as a Personal Message (PM).



It's been done.
The difficulties are that you'd be limited to five shots (six, if it's a relatively new Ruger), and that reloading will be abysmally slow and awkward.


----------

